# NPD: EHX Pitchfork - video (pitchfork versus morpheus droptune)



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Got this in from PGS about a week ago. Haven't had much time with it, but have enjoyed it so far.

My main objective was to get the Morpheus Droptune off my board (since it's huge) and the Boss PS-6, but, unfortunately, the DT has the PF beat where it's important to me (rage against the machine tones). There's so much more clarity with the DT. I'm still going to spend a bit more time with the PF to see if I can manage.

There's no need to get the PS-6 at double the price. There's no contest. The PF is just as versatile, but smokes it tone-wise. This pedal really shines with delay.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1dZDad4ANU


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oh, stop it. You're giving me gas. Great demo.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

keto said:


> Oh, stop it. You're giving me gas. Great demo.


haha, thanks. This pedal is definitely worth gassing over, imo.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

My gigantic sheet metal POG might be getting jealous.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Not quite related....
But your observations about the pitchfork are similar to what I had with the Micro POG, while the effect was cool the Digitech Whammy V just had way more clarity and "punch" to the sound.
I noticed the same in comparison to the PS-6, I was thinking that the Boss would be nice and small and could handle the Whammy duties, but the Whammy just sounded too noticeably better.
If I hadn't had them side by side you probably wouldn't notice but in a shootout there was no comparison.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have yet to try the Pitchfork, but this is exactly how I felt about the POGs. When I tried them against the Whammy, the Whammy won out every time. It tracked better and had way better clarity as well. I'm wondering if the Pitchfork is any better - I just want a smaller form factor Whammy.



neldom said:


> Not quite related....
> But your observations about the pitchfork are similar to what I had with the Micro POG, while the effect was cool the Digitech Whammy V just had way more clarity and "punch" to the sound.
> I noticed the same in comparison to the PS-6, I was thinking that the Boss would be nice and small and could handle the Whammy duties, but the Whammy just sounded too noticeably better.
> If I hadn't had them side by side you probably wouldn't notice but in a shootout there was no comparison.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

How much did you pay for the Pitch Fork Pedal?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

neldom said:


> Not quite related....
> But your observations about the pitchfork are similar to what I had with the Micro POG, while the effect was cool the Digitech Whammy V just had way more clarity and "punch" to the sound.
> I noticed the same in comparison to the PS-6, I was thinking that the Boss would be nice and small and could handle the Whammy duties, but the Whammy just sounded too noticeably better.
> If I hadn't had them side by side you probably wouldn't notice but in a shootout there was no comparison.


Nope. This is very related.

Now, are you talking about the full octave down with the blend at around 50%? This is where the Morpheus Droptune seems to default (i.e. there is no adjustment, but this what I suspect is going on). When I set either the PS-6 or the PF, they both fail. 

I find the tracking on the PF as good or better than the Boss. I haven't had the pleasure of trying a whammy, but I just think it's too big for me. I'm going to keep working the pitchfork until I get what I want out of it (I hope).

Where the PF beats the PS--6 is with the modulation. I can't believe how great it sounds. It really is fantastic.

- - - Updated - - -



Luke said:


> How much did you pay for the Pitch Fork Pedal?


$131US. I ship to my folks in Ohio.

I saw one used on weither TGP or here for $115. I was kicking myself when I saw that.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, aside from the the form factor, the blend was what I really wanted on the PS-6 and POG. There is no adjustment on the Whammy.
I thought of trying a blend pedal (a la T1M's Blender), or better yet a small mixer that would allow blending a few pedals, like the Empress Multidrive which I've had several torrid affairs with.
I even spoke with mhammer at some length about building one, but unfortunately I'm better at making plans than I am at following them through.

As for modulation, I dabble in trem and univibe, but that's about it. I didn't even realize the Pitchfork had modulation on board.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

adcandour said:


> $131US. I ship to my folks in Ohio.
> 
> I saw one used on weither TGP or here for $115. I was kicking myself when I saw that.


If that includes shipping & handling then that's good. I paid $139 + tax at Steve's.

I'm sure you know most music stores in Canada will price match another as long as it's a physical store, not just an online outfit, but some will do that too.


----------

